# I MUST have this TShirt!



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## wellington (Oct 18, 2013)

Haha, the blue footed booby bird, too funny.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 18, 2013)

And now I know there is a blue footed boobie bird out in the world. Specifically, in the Galapagos. I love this forum! : )


----------



## ascott (Oct 18, 2013)

http://0.tqn.com/d/animals/1/0/V/t/shutterstock_304958.jpg


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 18, 2013)

And now I know I am in love with the blue footed boobie bird from the Galapagos. Look how cute that birdie is. Swoon.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 19, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 19, 2013)

Very cute [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## jaizei (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't think I'm ready for that level of commitment.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's my favorite tee;


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 19, 2013)

Here is one .


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok, looks like I just started my new fall wardrobe!

Those are HILARIOUS!!!!!!!
More? Anyone? Beuller?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 19, 2013)

This is just plan wrong


----------



## erica anne (Oct 19, 2013)

These are great! Especially the one about running!!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 19, 2013)

Very funny!


----------



## sibi (Oct 19, 2013)

I could never actually wear the first T with the boobies feet being on my actual boobies. I'd be too embarrassed to walk in public with it. But I'd get it as a gift to a friend I know will wear it  Does that make me a hypocrite?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 19, 2013)

sibi said:


> I could never actually wear the first T with the boobies feet being on my actual boobies. I'd be too embarrassed to walk in public with it. But I'd get it as a gift to a friend I know will wear it  Does that make me a hypocrite?



You're getting me one?? Yay!!! [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]

I'd totally wear it. Actually, if I didn't just blow all my money on gas to get Oliver, and these baby torts, I'd have totally bought that. Too freakin' funny.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is just plan wrong



I'm not really an Oregon fan....but I might be one now!!! HAHAHAHAAH 




(my friends graduated from OSU School of Veterinary Medicine, so I'm forced to root for them...I went to UNM....yay....not)


----------



## erica anne (Oct 19, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is just plan wrong



I hope you didn't have to see this personally! Lol


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh no, no, no. That Oregon one is just so very wrong. Mind blown. Away.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 19, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Oh no, no, no. That Oregon one is just so very wrong. Mind blown. Away.



Yer not from the great, green, and very weird Pacific NorthWET are yah?? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

That is not all that out of the ordinary around these parts.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 19, 2013)

Nope. So Cal, which has its own set of funny weird people. I just don't understand. Your air is so clean and fresh and you have trees and negative ions from all the rain ... then ... and then ... that ... picture. Seriously, can I ever recover from it? Bless his heart, wherever he is right now.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 19, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Nope. So Cal, which has its own set of funny weird people. I just don't understand. Your air is so clean and fresh and you have trees and negative ions from all the rain ... then ... and then ... that ... picture. Seriously, can I ever recover from it? Bless his heart, wherever he is right now.



We definitely have an "anything goes" attitude here. "If it feels good, do it".
We also have the highest suicide rate in the country due to our long, wet, overcast winters.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 19, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> You meant, â€œWhatever" he is right now. Right?


----------

